# WDS Deploy x86 with x64 WinPE



## eddieraver (Jul 19, 2003)

I am using a Windws 7 based WinPE .WIM image to try and image a x86 image of Windows XP. 

I have setup WDS on a 64 bit Windows 2008 server with DHCP and am able to network boot from the client machine which has been sysprep'd. I then choose the WINPE.wim image I downloaded and added the network drivers to from the WAIK installation folder but when I try and do a dism.exe /capture-image command from the client pc in the WINPE environment it says it cannot service an operating system older than Windows Vista.

My question is, is this something Im not configuring correctly or can a 64x boot image of WinPE not image a x86 OS?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

please do not start more than one thread on the same issue. I'm going to close this one up, please respond at http://forums.techguy.org/windows-server/1057674-wds-deploy-x86-x64-winpe.html

thanks,

v


----------

